# Η Λεξιλογία στα e-awards 2012



## Lexilogists (Apr 30, 2012)

Αγαπητά μέλη της Λεξιλογίας (και λουρκιστές),

Με χαρά που δύσκολα κρύβεται πληροφορηθήκαμε ότι η Λεξιλογία είναι ένα από τα φόρουμ της τελικής λίστας υποψηφιοτήτων για τα e-awards του 2012 (τα «Ελληνικά Βραβεία του Διαδικτύου» ή ηλεβραβεία, αν προτιμάτε). Ευχαριστούμε ολόψυχα τον φίλο που κατέθεσε την υποψηφιότητα του φόρουμ μας (στην κατηγορία Forum 2011). Ευχαριστούμε και τα μέλη της Κριτικής Επιτροπής, που θέλησαν να περάσει η Λεξιλογία στην τελική λίστα υποψηφιοτήτων. Είμαστε βέβαιοι ότι αυτό και μόνο δίνει μεγάλη ικανοποίηση στα μέλη που, φασούλι το φασούλι, γεμίζουν αυτό το σακούλι.

Αν θέλετε να μετρήσει η γνώμη σας, μπορείτε να γραφτείτε και να ψηφίσετε στις διάφορες κατηγορίες (θα δείτε και το ιστολόγιο του Νίκου Σαραντάκου στην κατηγορία των ιστολογίων). Θα βρείτε έτσι και άλλους ενδιαφέροντες ιστότοπους — αρκεί να μην το κουνήσετε ρούπι αποδώ.

Ο σκοπός των βραβείων αυτών είναι να γίνουν πιο γνωστοί στο ευρύ κοινό διάφοροι ιστότοποι που ικανοποιούν τα κριτήρια των οργανωτών για βέλτιστο διαδικτυακό περιεχόμενο. Τα κριτήρια της οργανωτικής επιτροπής (στις τέσσερις ενότητες «πρωτογενές περιεχόμενο, διάδραση, δεοντολογία, ανεξαρτησία») αναπτύσσονται εδώ και μας τιμά που αυτά τα κριτήρια συμπίπτουν με τις δικές μας αρχές, τις αρχές που προσπαθούμε να υπηρετούμε στη Λεξιλογία. 

Στους δύσκολους καιρούς που περνάμε, όταν η επιβίωση στραγγαλίζει συνεχώς τον ελεύθερο χρόνο μας και οι εντάσεις δυσχεραίνουν τις ψύχραιμες συζητήσεις και την κεφάτη δημιουργία, η χαρά των Λεξιλόγων είναι να διαψεύδουν την απαισιοδοξία και τη μιζέρια. Ελπίζουμε να αφήνουμε πάντα ένα θετικό αποτύπωμα στο κυβερνοσύμπαν και η όποια αναγνώριση να μεγαλώσει την παρέα μας με τον καλύτερο τρόπο. 






*http://www.e-awards.gr/
Η δημόσια ψηφοφορία θα διαρκέσει μέχρι την 13η Μαΐου*​


----------



## Earion (May 2, 2012)

Μήνυμα με πολλούς αποδέκτες:

Όσοι δεν έχετε αποφασίσει τι θα ψηφίσετε αυτή την Κυριακή στις εκλογές για το εθνικό κοινοβούλιο, διασκεδάστε την αμηχανία σας ψηφίζοντας Λεξιλογία στα ηλεβραβεία 2012.

Η ψήφος στη Λεξιλογία είναι το πιο ανώδυνο, το πιο χαρμόσυνο, το πιο υπεύθυνο υποκατάστατο!


----------



## Hellegennes (May 2, 2012)

Προσωπικά ψήφισα την Λεξιλογία και τον Σαραντάκο, του οποίου το ιστολόγιο είναι επίσης υποψήφιο, σε άλλη κατηγορία. Όπως είπα κι εκεί, χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα που δυο ιστότοποι γλωσσολογικού ενδιαφέροντος είναι υποψήφιοι σε μια τέτοια πρωτοβουλία κι εύχομαι και εις ανώτερα. Η καλή δουλειά και το μεράκι δεν χάνονται.


----------



## Rogerios (May 2, 2012)

1. Ένα πολύ μεγάλο μπράβο στους διαχειριστές και τους μοδεράτορες και τις μοδερατόρισσες της Λεξιλογίας!

2. Είμαι ο μόνος που ενοχλείται από το γεγονός ότι η εγγραφή στον ιστότοπο των βραβείων προϋποθέτει την καταχώριση μιας εκτεταμένης σειράς προσωπικών στοιχείων;


----------



## Palavra (May 2, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως καταχωρήθηκα βάζοντας μόνο τα αρχικά μου - αφού το δέχτηκε το σύστημα, ποια είμαι εγώ να του πω όχι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 2, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> 2. Είμαι ο μόνος που ενοχλείται από το γεγονός ότι η εγγραφή στον ιστότοπο των βραβείων προϋποθέτει την καταχώριση μιας εκτεταμένης σειράς προσωπικών στοιχείων;


Όχι· από την άλλη, ποιος ελέγχει την αλήθεια/ακρίβεια αυτών των στοιχείων; (Αχ, ο κόσμος του χαρτιού και της γαλλοπρωσικής γραφειοκρατίας στη διαδικτυακή εποχή...)


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> 1. Ένα πολύ μεγάλο μπράβο στους διαχειριστές και τους μοδεράτορες και τις μοδερατόρισσες της Λεξιλογίας!
> 
> 2. Είμαι ο μόνος που ενοχλείται από το γεγονός ότι η εγγραφή στον ιστότοπο των βραβείων προϋποθέτει την καταχώριση μιας εκτεταμένης σειράς προσωπικών στοιχείων;



1. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την εκτίμηση, Ρογήρε  :), και ανταποδίδουμε, ωστόσο η Λεξιλογία δεν είναι οι διαχειριστές και οι λοιπές μοδερατορικές δυνάμεις· η Λεξιλογία ζει, αναπνέει και μεγαλώνει από και για όλα τα ενεργά μέλη της. 

2. Όχι, δεν είσαι ο μόνος, κι εγώ διστάζω πολύ σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Αλλά για να ψηφίσει κανείς, το μόνο στοιχείο που επιβάλλεται να είναι πραγματικό είναι η ηλεταχυδρομική διεύθυνση, διότι εκεί στέλνουν το ηλεμήνυμα επιβεβαίωσης της εγγραφής. Τα προσωπικά στοιχεία, από την άλλη... 

 Εγώ πάντως καταχώρησα καταχώρισα έγραψα τα πραγματικά, επειδή, σε μια τέτοια διοργάνωση με τέτοιες αρχές (εδώ ο Κανονισμός), το κείμενο για την Προστασία Προσωπικών Δεδομένων δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι κενό γράμμα:

1. Οι πληροφορίες που διαθέτουν οι χρήστες προς τον διαδικτυακό τόπο αφορούν τα ελάχιστα στοιχεία ταυτοποίησής τους και τη δημιουργία κλειδιών εισόδου (username και password).

Συγκεκριμένα, τα προσωπικά δεδομένα που συλλέγονται είναι: ονοματεπώνυμο, e-mail, τηλέφωνο, πόλη, χώρα (προαιρετικά: website) καθώς και το περιεχόμενο της πρότασης ή και ψήφου κάθε χρήστη του Διαδικτυακού τόπου.

2. Υπεύθυνος επεξεργασίας για τη συλλογή των στοιχείων είναι ο Φορέας διοργάνωσης, η Αστική Μη Κερδοσκοπική Εταιρία “ΜΑΓΚΑΖΗΝ”. H εκτέλεση της επεξεργασίας διενεργείται από ειδικά εξουσιοδοτημένα μέλη της Οργανωτικής Επιτροπής, σύμφωνα με τον κανονισμό. 

3. Σκοπός της διάθεσης και συλλογής των στοιχείων είναι η διαπίστωση της ταυτότητας των προσώπων που προτείνουν και ψηφίζουν υποψήφιους, σύμφωνα με τον Κανονισμό Διοργάνωσης.
Eάν ο χρήστης επιθυμεί, έχει τη δυνατότητα να προχωρήσει στην “κράτηση θέσης” για την τελετή απονομής. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση, τα στοιχεία του διατηρούνται και για λόγους κατανομής των θέσεων κατά την τελετή απονομής. Εάν ο χρήστης επιθυμεί, μπορεί να του δοθεί η δυνατότητα λήψης ενημερώσεων σχετικά με την διοργάνωση στο ηλεκτρονικό ταχυδρομείο του. 

4. Τα στοιχεία διατηρούνται σε αποθηκευμένη μορφή μόνο μέχρι το πέρας της διοργάνωσης και στη συνέχεια καταστρέφονται.

5. Εάν ο χρήστης επιθυμεί, έχει τη δυνατότητα μετάδοσης της πρότασής του ως συντόμου μηνύματος στην υπηρεσία κοινωνικής δικτύωσης “twitter”.

6. Τα στοιχεία του χρήστη δεν ανακοινώνονται και δεν διαβιβάζονται σε τρίτους. Η διαβίβαση των προτάσεων των χρηστών προς την Κριτική Επιτροπή θα γίνει με πλήρως ανωνυμοποιημένη μορφή. 

7. Σε κάθε χρήστη παρέχεται το δικαίωμα πρόσβασης στα δεδομένα που τον αφορούν, με χορήγηση αντιγράφου (άρθρο 12 Ν.2472/1997). 

8. Κάθε χρήστης έχει το δικαίωμα διαγραφής των δεδομένων που τον αφορούν (άρθρο 13 Ν.2472/1997), με υποβολή σχετικού αιτήματος στην ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση info παπάκι maga.gr.

9. Οι παρούσες πληροφορίες συνιστούν ενημέρωση του υποκειμένου για την επεξεργασία των δεδομένων που το αφορούν σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 11 του Ν.2472/1997.


----------



## dharvatis (May 4, 2012)

Είμαι ο μόνος που το link προς τα e-awards το διαβάζει "C-owards";


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 4, 2012)

Εμένα, πάλι, μου φαίνεται ενδιαφέρον το γραφικό που φιλοξενεί το w.


----------



## SBE (May 4, 2012)

Εμένα αυτό μου θυμίζει τα φαντάσματα στο πακμαν.


----------



## Alexandra (May 4, 2012)

SBE said:


> Εμένα αυτό μου θυμίζει τα φαντάσματα στο πακμαν.


Κι εμένα.


----------



## daeman (May 4, 2012)

Ναι, φαντάζομαι πως αυτό είχε κατά νου ο γραφίστας, τον ηλεπάκμαν (e-) ή τη δεσποινίδα την κυρία Πακμανίδη που κυνηγάει τους πόντους και τα φαντασματάκια για να πάρει το μπόνους, τα φρουτάκια. With cherries on top. The rest is in the eyes of the beer holders, me thinks. Χικ! Πωσοδήποτε.

@ Dharvey, c-owards? You talkin' to me? :glare: See ya at the c-awards, the award ceremony, boyo.  :)


----------



## dharvatis (May 4, 2012)

Άρα είμαι ο μόνος...mg:


----------



## Cadmian (May 5, 2012)

Έριξα το ψηφαλάκι μου, αλλά απίστευτες ελλείψεις από τη μία, πολύ κουλτουροεντεχνίλα από την άλλη. Μάλλον τα λόμπι καλά κρατούν, κι είναι κρίμα.


----------



## Elsa (May 6, 2012)

Κι εγώ ψήφισα, και την ίδια άποψη αποκόμισα... Τέλος πάντων...


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 10, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> από την άλλη, ποιος ελέγχει την αλήθεια/ακρίβεια αυτών των στοιχείων;


 προφανώς κανείς, οπότε τι τα ζητάνε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 10, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> προφανώς κανείς, οπότε τι τα ζητάνε;


Για βάσεις παραληπτών επιθετικού μάρκετινγκ; (Έχω βαρεθεί να φιλτράρω προσφορές...)


----------



## Zazula (May 14, 2012)

Νικητής στην κατηγορία των ιστολογίων βγήκε ο Νίκος Σαραντάκος. Θερμά συγχαρητήρια! (Τον είδαμε και σε τηλεδιάσκεψη στην ηλεμετάδοση.) :)


----------



## Rogerios (May 14, 2012)

Θερμά συγχαρητήρια στον Νίκο κι από μένα! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2012)

Πριν από λίγα λεπτά ολοκληρώθηκε η απονομή των βραβείων e-awards σε μια όμορφη δίωρη εκδήλωση που παρακολούθησα διαδικτυακά στην τηλεόραση του maga.gr. Εκτός από τις απονομές απόλαυσα και το κομμάτι του θεάματος, με δύο κωμικούς και δυο μουσικά συγκροτήματα. Βραβεύτηκαν πολλά γνωστά ονόματα (π.χ. η Athens Voice κέρδισε την Καθημερινή), αλλά θα τα αντιγράψω αργότερα από την ιστοσελίδα για να μην αδικήσω κανέναν. Στην κατηγορία των φόρουμ νικητής, όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο, αναδείχτηκε το σπουδαίο φόρουμ insomnia.gr (Alexa traffic rank 89 στην Ελλάδα!). Και στην κατηγορία των ιστολογίων ήταν αναμενόμενος ο νικητής, ο οποίος πήρε το βραβείο από τον Νίκο Ξυδάκη σε εμφάνιση αντάξια μιας εμφάνισης στα βραβεία Όσκαρ. Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους, στους υποψήφιους, στους νικητές και ιδιαίτερα στους διοργανωτές, που μας έδωσαν την ευκαιρία να γνωρίσουμε ένα σπουδαίο κομμάτι διαδικτυακής δημιουργικότητας. Λεπτομέρειες αύριο.







*Οι υποψηφιότητες στην κατηγορία των φόρουμ*






*Ο νικητής στην κατηγορία: insomnia.gr*






*Ο Νίκος Σαραντάκος από το υπερπέραν*​


----------



## psifio (May 14, 2012)

Συγχαρητήρια και στον Νίκο Σαραντάκο για το βραβείο, αλλά και στη Λεξιλογία για την υποψηφιότητα! Και του χρόνου! :)


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2012)

Το σχετικό σημείωμα του Νίκου Σαραντάκου στο ιστολόγιό του:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2012/05/14/e-awards-2/

Νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να του διαθέσω τη φωτογραφία (αφού πρώτα καταβάλει τα απαραίτητα δικαιώματα).


----------



## Zazula (May 14, 2012)

Και η σχετική ανακοίνωση στο insomnia: http://www.insomnia.gr/topic/446095-το-insomniagr-τιμήθηκε-στα-ελληνικά-βραβεία-διαδικτύου/ :)


----------



## sarant (May 14, 2012)

Παιδιά, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά λόγια -και για τη φωτογραφία! 

Για τη Λεξιλογία, δεν ήταν εύκολο, απορία πάντως έχω σε τι θέση ήρθαμε.


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2012)

psifio said:


> Συγχαρητήρια και στον Νίκο Σαραντάκο για το βραβείο, αλλά και στη Λεξιλογία για την υποψηφιότητα! Και του χρόνου! :)



Τα συγχαρητήρια στα μέλη μας. Άλλωστε, όπως ξέρετε, όλος αυτός ο όγκος που έχει μαζευτεί εδώ είναι... μελογενής.


----------



## daeman (May 15, 2012)

...
Συγχαρητήρια αξίζουνε
κλαπ κλαπ
οι που αναγνωριστήκαν 
πατ πατ
καλή συνέχεια να 'χουνε 
κλαπ κλαπ
κι οι που δε βραβευτήκαν 
πατ πατ :up:

Σαράντα κύματα περνά
πλατς πλουτς
σαράντα μεμιάς κόβει
χλατς χλουτς
λέξεις, και μύθους τυραννά
σαρ σαρ
κι ιστολογών προκόβει
χαρ χαρ!

Κι από χρόνου! :clap:


----------



## Elsa (May 15, 2012)

Μπράβο!


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 15, 2012)

nickel said:


> Τα συγχαρητήρια στα μέλη μας. Άλλωστε, όπως ξέρετε, όλος αυτός ο όγκος που έχει μαζευτεί εδώ είναι... μελογενής.


LOL, πολύ καλό... 

Συγχαρητήρια Νίκο, το αξίζεις!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 15, 2012)

Συγχαρητήρια στο Νίκο, στο Ινσόμνια, σε όλους τους νικητές.



nickel said:


> Τα συγχαρητήρια στα μέλη μας. Άλλωστε, όπως ξέρετε, όλος αυτός ο όγκος που έχει μαζευτεί εδώ είναι... μελογενής.


Και μυελογόνος...


----------



## Palavra (May 15, 2012)

Πολλά πολλά συγχαρητήρια, Νίκο! Και του χρόνου!


----------



## sarant (May 15, 2012)

Και πάλι πολλά ευχαριστώ -άντε και του χρόνου η Λεξιλογία!


----------



## bernardina (May 15, 2012)

Αν και δεν πάει πολύς καιρός που συμμετέχω σ' αυτό το φόρουμ, νιώθω μεγάλη περηφάνια. Και η χαρά μου γίνεται μεγαλύτερη επειδή είμαι από τους μάλλον τακτικούς θαμώνες στο μπλογκ του Νικόλα. 
Άμα προσθέσουμε και τη νίκη του Θρύλου, να οι χαρές και οι νίκες και οι βραβεύσεις. Τι καλά!


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2012)

Να και σε ποιους πήγαν όλα τα βραβεία:

*Άποψη, Κριτική, Σχόλιο, Τεκμηρίωση: *Ask4Food
*Επιμέλεια: *Πύλη για την Ελληνική Γλώσσα
*Μη Κερδοσκοπική Οργάνωση: *Χαμόγελο του παιδιού
*Forum: *Insomnia
*Twitter hashtag: *#syntagma
*Συγγραφικό Έργο: *Δήγμα γραφής
*Web Radio – Podcast: *Offradio
*Φωτογραφία: *One pic a day 
*Εφαρμογή: *Skroutz
*Twitter Account: *@VisitGreeceGR
*Διαφημιστική Καμπάνια: *Thessaloniki – European Young Capital 2014
*Webtv – Webcast: *ComedyLab
*Άρθρο: *«O αναρχικός δάσκαλος» – Νικόλας Σμυρνάκης, protagon 1-3-2011
*Ιστολόγιο: «*Οι λέξεις έχουν τη δική τους ιστορία» – Νίκος Σαραντάκος
*Μουσικό Έργο: «*Κυριακή» – Στάθης Δρογώσης – Μαριέττα Φαφούτη 
*Ενημερωτικός Ιστότοπος: *Athens Voice

Με λεπτομέρειες, εδώ: http://www.e-awards.gr/?p=1035


----------



## dolphink (May 15, 2012)

Συγχαρητήρια και από εμένα. Μπορεί να είμαι καινούρια εδώ και να μην σχολιάζω πολύ συχνά, αλλά μπορώ να διακρίνω όταν κάτι είναι αξιόλογο, και το ιστολόγιο του Σαραντάκου, όπως και της Λεξιλογίας, είναι από τα καλύτερα γλωσσικά φόρουμ που έχω δει, τόσο από πλευράς σχολίων, όσο και από πλευράς δομής.
Και πάλι συγχαρητήρια!!


----------

